

The Gradation Rates from Every School District in One Map - trusche
http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/college_guide/blog/the_gradation_rates_from_every.php#

======
JoeAltmaier
Oh. Now I understand Illinois.

------
rbanffy
Resolution could be higher...

